# 3D Rubik's Cube Wallpaper



## MangoTangoFox (Jun 27, 2011)

I made these from scratch in Cinema 4D, a 3D rendering program.
Checkout my DeviantArt for more 3D Wallpapers.






http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com...470974?q=gallery:mangotangofox/27412643&qo=40




http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com...471068?q=gallery:mangotangofox/27412643&qo=39

Since you guys like my work so much, I thought that I would show you some of my other work. 





http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com/art/Kitchen-Final-208079905




http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com/art/Living-Room-208732872




http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com/art/X-Play-Logo-191335149




http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com/art/3D-Rendered-LBP-194393686




http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com/art/CubeD-Floor-191291028




http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com/art/A-Daimond-in-the-Rubble-188850963




http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com/art/CubeD-188764994




http://mangotangofox.deviantart.com/art/Strawberry-202210490


If you would like to request a piece, feel free to do so.
I can put your own color scheme, or 3D text for your name... Anything you want!

Hope you like them! Enjoy,

~Mango


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 27, 2011)

Make 3DS compatible :3.


----------



## jrb (Jun 27, 2011)

Really cool!


----------



## Hershey (Jun 27, 2011)

Sexy.


----------



## MalusDB (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks cool but is there any chance you could possibly make a version with the original colour scheme? I would be extremely grateful! Don't get me wrong though, I think they look awesome.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (Jun 27, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> Looks cool but is there any chance you could possibly make a version with the original colour scheme? I would be extremely grateful! Don't get me wrong though, I think they look awesome.


 
Sure man, that's why I said you could request! 
I only did those colors, because its the way mine looks, black cube with cubesmith bright set.
Which background would you want, the dark or light, and which color cube?
Thanx~ Mango

PS: I just thought of something. I was debating which color stickers to get with my next cubesmith order, and whether or not if black would work well opposite white, instead of yellow.
And I can just test it with my 3D render-er!
And since the lighting is realistic, I can create an accurate representation of how it would look!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to request a similar picture, with a few changes.

Faces showing: yellow U, blue R, black F (black stickers, yes).
Black cube.
No background, or solid-color. Whichever.

If possible, an equivalent 3d approach of this image.


I don't really need these, just giving you some ideas for fun.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the first one but could you change purple to orange and have "cookieyo145" in cool letters across the top maybe. It already look beast though.


----------



## satellitedanny (Jun 28, 2011)

Could you just message me a picture of the fox in your avatar? IT'S SO AWESOME!!!!


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you do one that is the original colour scheme and says "cubersmith" in sexy letters in the top left?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 28, 2011)

Quite spectacular! My new favorite desktop background.



StachuK1992 said:


> I'd like to request a similar picture, with a few changes.
> 
> Faces showing: yellow U, blue R, black F (black stickers, yes).
> Black cube.
> No background, or solid-color. Whichever.



Photoshop perhaps?


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Photoshop perhaps?


 


MangoTangoFox said:


> If you would like to request a piece, feel free to do so.
> I can put your own color scheme, or 3D text for your name... Anything you want!


 He asked for requests; I gave him one.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2011)

Why are the reflections of a 3x3x3 cube a 3x3x4 and 3x3x5 cube?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 28, 2011)

I didn't mean it like that... The suggestions you put forth made me think of Photoshop. I'm experimenting with it (Photoshop) right now, especially with masks, filters, and styles. It's something I hope I can get better at.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (Jun 28, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Why are the reflections of a 3x3x3 cube a 3x3x4 and 3x3x5 cube?


 
That's not the cube itself. They are reflections of window shaped soft box lights. They add interesting and realistic lighting and reflections, rather than just simple, single point lights, which are actually impossible in real life...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really nice. Might use some of them for my phone


----------



## Samania (Jun 28, 2011)

Woah that looks really cool. Good job


----------



## Erzz (Jun 28, 2011)

MangoTangoFox said:


> That's not the cube itself. They are reflections of window shaped soft box lights. They add interesting and realistic lighting and reflections, rather than just simple, single point lights, which are actually impossible in real life...


 
What if you made the cube itself produce light?


----------



## MangoTangoFox (Jun 28, 2011)

Then it would glow, and the shadows would be 100000% unrealistic. I see that you know nothing about lighting or 3D work...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, so amazing! 
Do you do this as a profession, or just for fun? Because the quality and detail is incredible.

Also, I answered the question you asked me. I put it on your wall, by the way.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 28, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Make 3DS compatible :3.


 
this jkjk
awesome work


----------



## jrb (Jun 28, 2011)

Could you make lots of floating cubes with lots of different color schemes on a dark grey background?


----------



## MangoTangoFox (Jun 28, 2011)

jrb said:


> Could you make lots of floating cubes with lots of different color schemes on a dark grey background?


 
This is definitely the first request I am doing. I can make it similar to this:





It was made by dropping them in a physical environment, and capturing the best looking still shot.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 28, 2011)

I would really appreciate it if you did mine


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 29, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I would really appreciate it if you did mine


 
Don't rush an artist at his work. I'm not.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 29, 2011)

Could you make me one with my name in Bank Gothic with some fancy effect?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 29, 2011)

fancy. I like them.


----------



## riffz (Jul 2, 2011)

Loving the 2 rooms with a cube sitting somewhere in them.

I'm not sure how easy it would be, but something similar to these but in an outdoors scene with grass and trees and a cube with worn out stickers sitting in the middle would be wicked cool.


----------



## jrb (Jul 2, 2011)

MangoTangoFox said:


> This is definitely the first request I am doing. I can make it similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks cool. Thanks man!


----------

